# Health Care



## Neptuno (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi new to this site and wondered if anyone can help. my husband pays spanish tax so i went to the local medical centre to put our names down for a doctor but they refused to accept my children until they became residents. I thought that paying tax here covered the whole family.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd have a chat with the Social Services folk at the town hall. Sounds a bit odd - and maybe they're not registered as dependants. Are they NOT resident? Anyway up Social Services!


----------



## Neptuno (Feb 3, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> I'd have a chat with the Social Services folk at the town hall. Sounds a bit odd - and maybe they're not registered as dependants. Are they NOT resident? Anyway up Social Services!


thanks for the reply. No we are not residents yet. They both go to the local school and they are on the padron. The medical centre accepted me and my husband but not the children and i need the little ones mmr jab done. Suppose i will have to go and sort out the residents (help)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> thanks for the reply. No we are not residents yet. They both go to the local school and they are on the padron. The medical centre accepted me and my husband but not the children and i need the little ones mmr jab done. Suppose i will have to go and sort out the residents (help)


See Social services too (you'll need to check with your town hall as to when they're open) - They can often help with this sort of stuff. Surprised they've accepted a spouse and not children.


----------

